# Capture Multichannel  5.1/7.1/Dolby Digital Audio



## Rajesh Singh (Jul 11, 2017)

Is it possible for OBS to add support for capturing Multicannel sound like 5.1/7.1 or Dolby Digital/Surround  or does it depend on the game capture card. Presently O own Avermedia 710 U3


----------



## MZNa6y7ZhcHl5w7TmJ1u (Aug 21, 2017)

I too would like OBS to support surround sound recording.

Currently OBS cannot, as far as I can tell. My attempts produced an echoing stereo sound in the videos. Likely because it's just combining front and back channels. Turning off surround in the games fixes the echo, though still only stereo sound.

FRAPS is the only thing I've found which can record surround in software. Sadly it does not appear to be supported any more, and many games don't work with its recording capability. Hardware devices as you have could do it, though I've not found [any] with that feature.

EDIT: There are reports that Black Magic's Intensity can record surround sound: https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/intensity


----------



## pkv (Aug 22, 2017)

I have submitted a PR enabling surround sound in OBS.
If you're interested in testing, just PM me and I'll provide you with an exe or pkg or you can compile directly from my fork.
Check here https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/pull/968 for the list of features.


----------



## pkv (Aug 23, 2017)

@MZNa6y7ZhcHl5w7TmJ1u : Download link sent in PM


----------



## Deni ducca (Nov 24, 2017)

pkv said:


> I have submitted a PR enabling surround sound in OBS.
> If you're interested in testing, just PM me and I'll provide you with an exe or pkg or you can compile directly from my fork.
> Check here https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/pull/968 for the list of features.



can you give me link please? thanks a lot


----------

